# Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?



## Ayla (11. Mai 2009)

Moin ,
wie verwertet man am besten Karpfen um die 10 Kg ?
Als Filet ? Räuchern ? Wie macht ihr es?

Ayla |wavey:


----------



## olafjans (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Mein Kollege schwört auf räuchern!


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Hallo Ayla,
ich nehme mal an das du einen Fisch in der größe gefangen hast und vorm abschlagen nicht drüber nachgedacht hast was du mit dem Fisch überhaupt machen sollst, stimmts?|rolleyes Wäre es dann nicht von vornherein einfacher gewesen so einen großen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen?
Und wenn du keinen gefangen hast, hast du dir die Frage indirekt schon selbst beantwortet, allein dadurch das du sie gestellt hast...

Solche Fische sind i.d.R. "schwer verwertbar", räuchern bietet sich an, da man so einen evtl. modrigen Geschmack etwas "überdecken" kann, ist aber bei so einen großen Fisch nicht ganz einfach, da er dann oft schon außen trocken und innen noch nichtmal gar ist.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre Braten oder Fritieren. Da solltest du vorher ein "Probestück" machen, wenn das nicht schmeckt solltest du den Fisch vorher in Essig einlegen um den modrigen Geschmack zu neutralisieren, ganz klappen tut das aber meißt nicht.

Du siehst also das es bei solchen Fischen meißt so eine Sache ist und die leider viel zu oft nach ein paar Jahren in der TK-Truhe in der Mülltonne landen, weil sich da niemand rangetraut hat.
Bei kleineren Karpfen ist das viel unproblematischer.

Deswegen ein Motto und Tip von mir: "Erst Denken, dann Töten!"

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## olafjans (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Wenn man einen so grossen Fisch räuchert, sollte man ihn natürlich filetieren und in Streifen schneiden. 

Ich denke man sollte sich mehr ans Topic halten. Wenn ich in ei nem Vereinsgewässer angel, mit entsprechender Fischwirtschaft und mir Grosskarpfen schmecken, oder wenn er stark blutet, dann kann ich auch den ein oder anderen mitnehmen.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Karpfenschinken soll auch sehr lecker sein! Die Kalträucherung wird hier praktiziert... Die Verwertung von "kapitalen Fischen" wurde im Board bereits mehrfach diskutiert Die Resultate zeigen, dass es mitnichten stimmt, dass große (alte) Fischen nicht mehr schmecken!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Große Karpfen lassen sich ganz prima verwerten. Selbst dann noch, wenn sie nicht aus ultra-oligortophen Seen stammen.
In den letzten Jahren haben sich bei mir zwei Zubereitungsarten klar rauskristallisiert:

*1. Filets geräuchert*
Dazu die Filets für 5-10h (z.B. über Nacht) in Lake einlegen:
Je nach Bedarf 5-10L Wasser, 55gr Salz/Liter, 1 Brühwürfel/2L, Zwiebeln, Loorberrblätter, Wacholderbeeren kurz aufkochen und dann abkühlen lassen. DIe Filets erst in die vollständig abgekühlte Lake geben.
Dann Räuchern, wiederum eine Nacht im Kühlschrank abkühlen lassen und dann verzehren. Damit ist auch der letzte Modergeschmack verschwunden!
Wenn sie aus sauberem Wasser kommen, kann man sie natürich auch gleich "heiß-aus-dem-Rauch" verzehren! #6

*2. Karpfenpommes*
Die Filets in fingerdicke Streifen schneiden, panieren, fritieren und verzehren. Geht super zusammen mit Fritten und Ketchup! :q Sämtliche Kinder (und nicht nur die), die das so probieren dürften waren bisher begeistert!
Die Panade ist einfach und schnell erstellt: Auf 18 Teile Paniermehl, kommt 1 Teil Fondor.
Die Filetstreifen kurz in Mehl wenden, in Ei tauchen und dann in die Panade.
Schnell, einfach und echt gut! :m

Das ganze funktioniert natürlich auch mit kleineren Karpfen. Aber zum einen sind deren Filets nicht so groß (lohnt dann kaum) und zum anderen schmecken die oft auch noch blau, oder aus dem Ofen sehr lecker. 
Also keine Scheu vor großen Karpfen in der Küche!:vik:


----------



## Camouflage (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

guten morgen zusammen,...
nehm zwar selbst höchstens mal n paar forellen oder zander vom fischen mit, konnte aber schonmal "karpfenpommes" probieren,...
wirklich sehr zum empfehlen,...
allerdings war die panade etwas anders,...
die "pommes" wurden roh mit senf bestrichen, daraufhin in mehl gewendet, anschließend in ei und dann in paniermehl gewälzt um im anschluss frittiert zu werden,....
das mit dem senf funzt auch super bei zanderfilets in der pfanne,... ;-)
lg,
nils


----------



## Wiederanfänger (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Um auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen.
Vom Räuchern habe ich schon sehr viel gutes gehört.
Wer das beherscht, kann leckeren Fisch zaubern.

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Anleitung für richtige Anfänger wie mich? Am besten Schritt für Schritt. Danke im voraus.

Petri Heil an alle Angler.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Ich hatte das Thema aus dem Karpfenforum extra in´s Rezepteforum verschoben, um genau diese C&R Diskussion zu vermeiden. 

Ist nicht gelungen. Drum hab ich hier alles rausgeschmissen, was nicht auf die Frage des Themenstarters eingeht.

Jeglicher weiterer C&R Beitrag wird mit einer Verwarnung geahndet.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

An Ralle,

danke für die Arbeit.

Für jemanden der Hilfe sucht ist das so viel übersichtlicher.

Tolles Forum.

Sollte hier jemand eine gute "Anleitung" zu Karpfen verwerten haben, so verspreche ich diese sofort beim nächsten Fang zu verwenden.#h
Gibt auch ne ehrliche Rückmeldung über das Ergebnis.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> *1. Filets geräuchert*
> Dazu die Filets für 5-10h (z.B. über Nacht) in Lake einlegen:
> Je nach Bedarf 5-10L Wasser, 55gr Salz/Liter, 1 Brühwürfel/2L, Zwiebeln, Loorberrblätter, Wacholderbeeren kurz aufkochen und dann abkühlen lassen. DIe Filets erst in die vollständig abgekühlte Lake geben.
> Dann Räuchern, wiederum eine Nacht im Kühlschrank abkühlen lassen und dann verzehren. Damit ist auch der letzte Modergeschmack verschwunden!
> ...


 
Hallo,

super Anleitung, danke! Als Räucheranfänger bin ich immer froh um solche Tipps!

Zum Thema fritieren/backen: Wir nehmen zum "rausbacken" anstatt Ei immer Bier, m.M. nach wird da die Panade irgendwie schöner und gleichmäßiger goldbraun, könnts ja mal probieren.

Grüße Alex


----------



## duck_68 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Große Karpfen lassen sich ganz prima verwerten. Selbst dann noch, wenn sie nicht aus ultra-oligortophen Seen stammen.
> In den letzten Jahren haben sich bei mir zwei Zubereitungsarten klar rauskristallisiert:
> 
> *1. Filets geräuchert*
> ...




Die Karpfenpommes werden auch megalecker, wenn man anstelle der "Panade" die Filetstreifen in gut gewürzten Bierteig taucht und fritiert - besser geht es nicht!! So essen Leute Fisch, die sonst niemals einen Karpfen anfassen würden!!!


----------



## schadstoff (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Naja wenn das Gewässer nun mal ******** ist und man keine möglichkeit zum hältern hat ........bleibts dabei das karpfen nicht schmecken .....und ich habs schon xmal probiert


----------



## Ayla (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Hallo Luecke ,
Nein ich habe noch keinen Karpfen gefangen . War seid 
20 Jahren nicht mehr auf Karpfen los . Hab jetzt eine Woche 
angefüttert und die Chancen sind sehr groß das ein guter beißt .
Ich erkundige mich im vorraus .Vielen Dank für eure Tips .

Ayla|wavey:


----------



## luecke3.0 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*



> Ich erkundige mich im vorraus


Sehr löblich!#6

Und ne gesunde Portion Zuversicht ist nie verkehrt! Sei mir aber nicht böse wenn ich dir "nur" viele schöne Drills aber ein Loch im Kescher wünsche!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Wattwurm62 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Zitat: 
Bei solcher blödheit kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Die gehören an nen Forellen Puff und sonst nirgenswo hin.

In die Kategorie Blödheit fällt auch obiges Posting #q


----------



## Fanne (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

müssen die karpfenfilets eigentlich auch in Sud eingelegt werden ? wenn ja wielange?

wielange werden diese gegart und geräuchert? gibts da ne  faustregel??


grüsse

*PS* Wer Angeln geht um den Fisch zu Schonen und alles wieder Released , der sollte sich nen anderes Hobby suchen !


----------



## olafjans (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*



timjim schrieb:


> Ironie ist hallt nicht jedermanns Sache, wie ich sehe....



Hehe sehr schöne Selbsterkenntnis #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*



Fanne schrieb:


> müssen die karpfenfilets eigentlich auch in Sud eingelegt werden ? wenn ja wielange?


Bisl genauer hättest Du den thread schon lesen dürfen... 



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> *1. Filets geräuchert*
> Dazu die Filets für 5-10h (z.B. über Nacht) in Lake einlegen:
> Je nach Bedarf 5-10L Wasser, 55gr Salz/Liter, 1 Brühwürfel/2L, Zwiebeln, Loorberrblätter, Wacholderbeeren kurz aufkochen und dann abkühlen lassen. DIe Filets erst in die vollständig abgekühlte Lake geben.
> Dann Räuchern, wiederum eine Nacht im Kühlschrank abkühlen lassen und dann verzehren. Damit ist auch der letzte Modergeschmack verschwunden!
> Wenn sie aus sauberem Wasser kommen, kann man sie natürich auch gleich "heiß-aus-dem-Rauch" verzehren! #6


----------



## Teimo (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Also ich hab letztens Karpfenfilets von nem 5 Kg Tierech geräuchert. Ein Genuss!! Hab se zusammen mit Forellen und AAl 15 Std in 6%iger Salzlake gehabt. Hingen ne halbe stunde bei 80°C und ohne rauch und dannach noch 2 Std bei 40°C und Rauch. 
Übrigens Karpfen hat allen "Testpersonen" besser als die Forellen geschmeckt #h


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Also - bei dicken Karpfen finde ich panierte & anschließend fritierte Filets am besten!

Ein "modriger" Geschmack ist mir dabei noch nicht aufgefallen und ich halte diesen langsam für eine Legende.

Mag aber auch am jeweiligen Gewässer liegen!

Aber: Geschmäcker sind verschieden!

Guten Hunger!

PS:

Meine Panade besteht aus 2 Teilen Paniermehl & 1 Teil Mehl plus direkt schonmal etwas Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone in dem Eigelb, in welchem ich die Filets vor der Panade wälze!

Genauso schmeckt mir auch Wels am besten (auch die Großen!)!

E.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Getestet und für gut befunden.


----------



## Klotzfisch (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Großkarpfen - wie verwerten ?*

Moin Moin,


natürlich schmecken auch große Karpfen!
Im letzten Jahr habe ich bei uns im See einen 13kg Spiegelkarpfen gefangen und meinem Nachbarn zum verzehren geschenkt.
Der Karpfen wurde in Steaks geschnitten und klassisch im Ofen gebacken.
Ich hatte nachgefragt, ob der Karpfen modderig schmeckte, es gab ein klares nein, der Fisch war lecker.


----------

